
3 Powerful Observations on Raising VC in SV as a First-Time SV Founder - saddington
https://blog.trytomo.com/3-powerful-observations-on-raising-vc-in-silicon-valley-as-a-first-time-sv-founder-256ef3b174a5
======
saddington
Love to hear your thoughts and experiences!

